# Rustoleum Oil Paint



## stoney1964 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have wet sanded my hull and wiped her down. I am not down to bare aluminum. I dont feel I need to do that do I? I should be ready to put fresh paint on. I am planning a roller job. I looked at Rustoleum Oil Paint today and cant see why it wouldnt be a good choice. It also comes in a color that will cooridinate with the seats and carpet that I want to get eventually. I would really appreciate some input from other members. Wonder how long it will take this oil base to set up? I want to go fishing asap. Thanks


----------



## perchin (Apr 20, 2010)

Howdy, to start off, if your going down to bare aluminum anywhere on the boat, you must first apply self etching Primer. IMO Rust-oleum makes the best stuff. Either home depot or lowe's should have it. You can get it in spray cans in most stores. Then you can use many types of paints that are rated for outdoor use. I would personally go with something like rust-oleum oil base if your brushing it. You can achieve a decent finish by putting a heavy coating on using a foam roller, then tipping off with a natural bristle brush. Here is a good example, click below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTVVjzbA72U#

Or this one..................

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3UCEbGZmz0&feature=fvw


----------



## sturdi87 (Apr 23, 2010)

everything perchin said...

but yes oil based rustoleum should work just fine. Latex is what you want to steer away from. And yes, you are right again, you should not have to go down to bare metal, you just want to remove any non-adhesive paint (if you have any) and rough up the surface of the paint you are going on top of, to ensure good adhesion. Sounds like you are already this far...

and for how long will it take to set up, really depends on the thickness, rolling/brushing it on means you are going to be applying a thicker coat than say if you sprayed it on. I have read places that you should let it set up for as long as a week to give the enamel enough time to harden completely. I personally think it should be fine in a day or a few, hopefully someone else will chime in on this question for you though...


----------



## worminken (Apr 23, 2010)

I used Rustoleum on my 12 footer. It sprays beautifully right out of the can. I used a bottom of the line HVLP sprayer. It took about 8 hours to dry to the touch. It takes at least 2 weeks to completely cure. My only regret, is I didn't use etching primer. Where I painted over old paint is not problem, but, over the bare aluminum, there is some that has peeled off.

Ken


----------



## longjohn119 (Apr 25, 2010)

perchin said:


> Howdy, to start off, if your going down to bare aluminum anywhere on the boat, you must first apply self etching Primer. IMO Rust-oleum makes the best stuff. Either home depot or lowe's should have it. You can get it in spray cans in most stores. Then you can use many types of paints that are rated for outdoor use. I would personally go with something like rust-oleum oil base if your brushing it. You can achieve a decent finish by putting a heavy coating on using a foam roller, then tipping off with a natural bristle brush. Here is a good example, click below.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTVVjzbA72U#
> 
> ...



I especially like this one mainly because of the teamwork and efficiency

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NKrw8iuQRs&feature=related

Spray painting is not necessarily the best way to go, it's just the easiest, fastest and from a commercial standpoint, the least costly and least amount of labor. Rolling and tipping is often better because you get a thicker coat *without sags and runs* since you don't thin the paint as much. It's a lot more labor intensive but for the do it yourselfer at home in his garage more convenient. Anyone who has tried to turn their garage into a paint booth and had to deal with the paint 'dust' getting all over your stuff no matter how hard you try to protect it knows what I mean.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 26, 2010)

Rustoleum has a product called "Professional" sold by Home Depot. Comes in sizes up to a gallon for a little less than $30.00. You can get some hardener from Tractor Supply to enhance the gloss and hardness. I've seen this used in the past on other boats with great success and satisfaction and am using it both on my boat and trailer this time.

The only problem with it is there is a limited selection in colors in the gallon sizes. But the paint is excellent in my opinion.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd roll it on. Did my '71 F250 cab. Used the 4" cabinet roller and the trick is to roll the paint on thin, then it'll self level and not run plus it will dry faster and look better. Primer it first, then the first coat should be thin enough to still see primer, three coats built up to a nice finish. It is a bit soft at first but once it sets up for a couple months it's pretty tough. Hardener will help a lot.

Here's a link to that part of the build.

https://www.fordification.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=23972&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=120

Jamie


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 4, 2010)

mithunt,

Is it purely coincidental that you and gowshika have almost identilcal links in your signatures that lead to the exact same site? :-k


----------



## DaveInGA (Dec 4, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> mithunt,
> 
> Is it purely coincidental that you and gowshika have almost identilcal links in your signatures that lead to the exact same site? :-k



What I'm noticing is the inappropriateness of their commentary. Doesn't quite fit in with the conversation. I don't think it is a bot, but I do think they are from a foreign country and english is not their native language.

Looks like to me their only purpose in being here is advertising that site and they appear to have no other posts.

Just some observations, but if I were doing the moderator thing, the posts from these two would have to go along with their memberships. If they want to advertise here, they ought to pay like other folks do that show up at the top of the page.


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2010)

DaveInGA said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > mithunt,
> ...



Hi Dave,
Yes you are correct, these guys are real and not bots. Bots have not been able to circumvent the registration process......yet. These 2 clowns were both from India. I have banned half of India, Russia, and China. Whenever I get a member from there, I get the funny links in the signatures.

They do this so that way the search engines scan my site and give them extra "weight" in the search engines for ranking.

When we catch them (Good catch Waterwings =D> ) I ban their whole IP range and delete the user and posts. So far it only seems to be 1-2 per month. The problem is that I cant keep up with all posts so In this case I am glad Waterwings caught it and let me know.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 4, 2010)

Jim said:


> DaveInGA said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...



Dave,
The inappropriateness of their posts is what initially caught my eye also, then I looked at their (his/her) signatures. Then sent a pm to Jim and the other mods concerning it. The post I made to the spammers was just to send a "message" to them to say "Hey dumba$$, you're caught!" [-X 

Thanks, Jim


----------



## fender66 (Dec 4, 2010)

Guess you guys beat me to all the fun. Hope this isn't reflected in my paycheck. :LOL2: 

Good catch WW.


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, what a roller coaster of a thread. :lol: 

Pat on the back to mods, admin, and members with thier eye open for the crap. 

2 pats on the back to *ranchero*. On top of your boat work contributions to this site, thanks to the link you porvided for the fordification site, I see boat work/talk isn't your limitation. Your truck restore is amazing and I don't even know where you can find the time to share it on these sites, thank you.


----------

